# April 2019 Power Survey - Cut Score



## justin-hawaii (May 13, 2019)

Hi Everyone, please fill out the survey after you get your results.  This will help future test takers to determine a rough idea of the cut score and how much to study.  

Electrical Power April 2019 Survey:  https://forms.gle/PBvArrLaV5pWSmqX9

Past Results:

Electrical Power Past Surveys:  https://www.engproguides.com/power-pe-survey.html


----------



## roy167 (May 13, 2019)

So, looks like the cut score is between 51-53??


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 13, 2019)

@roy167

Sorry I had to edit my post, the bottom link is for the past results (October 2018 and April 2018). 

Still no word on the April 2019 cut score.  I only have one response so far for April 2019.


----------



## roy167 (May 13, 2019)

justin-hawaii said:


> @roy167
> 
> Sorry I had to edit my post, the bottom link is for the past results (October 2018 and April 2018).
> 
> Still no word on the April 2019 cut score.  I only have one response so far for April 2019.


Yes, my comment was for last few tests. Not for April 2019. Thanks


----------

